# Workflow: Compress DVD movies on Mac (for Treo 650)



## videovideo (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, this question is about ripping and compressing DVDs for a Treo 650. I'm on Mac OSX platform. I recently bought a Treo 650 and have been watching videos that Ive made on it. Workflow is: taking a QT .mov file and compressing it through the freeware ffmpegx: select .avi for video and .mp3 audio. On my Treo, Im using the tcpmp software, which works great.

Now I'm trying to rip some DVDs I own to watch on my Treo when I commute. Anybody have a good workflow for this? Ive seen products out there on PC platform (pocketdivxencoder).

My current workflow is: rip with Mac the Ripper (2.6.6), extract video files to QT format through Cinematize (2.0.3) and then compress through ffmpegx. However, Cinematize is not working, apparently because of some copyright protection? Does anybody know how to get around this? Or even better, does anyone have a faster workflow? Thanks!


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2006)

Try HandBrake. 

(And then FF)


----------



## Vitari (Aug 2, 2006)

Achtung!!


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2006)

Achtung what? HandBrake works fine, I'd say.


----------



## Paraffin (Aug 9, 2006)

could you use iSquint?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 9, 2006)

videovideo said:


> Now I'm trying to rip some DVDs I own to watch on my Treo when I commute.



Hopefully you're not driving and watching DVDs at the same time...


----------

